# انواع اجهزة التكييف



## hassan^7 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

النهردة ان شاء الله هنشوف انواع اجهزة التكييف .. عشان لو روحت اي مكان تبقى عارف دة اسمه اية ودة اسمه اية .. لو هتقرأ الموضوع اقرأ الاول دعاء الفهم

"اللهم أخرجنا من ظلمات الوهم ، واكرمنا بنور الفهم ، وافتح علينا بمعرفة العلم ، وحسن أخلاقنا بالحلم ، وسهل لنا أبواب فضلك وانشر علينا من خزائن رحمتك"

--------------------------------------------------------------

نيجي بقى لأنواع اجهزة التكييف ..

1 - جهاز تكييف شباك (Packaged DX System ) /

هشرح بس الاول يعني اية DX .. دي اختصار ل Direct - Expansion .. كلمة Direct يعني المبخر في اتصال مباشر مع الحمل (Load) وهو المسئول عن تبخير الفريون .. وكلمة Expansion يعني طريقة دخول الفريون للمبخر .. قبل الفريون ما يدخل على المبخر بيعدي الاول على ال Expansion Valve .. عشان كدة بقى اسمها ب DX Systems

وتقدر تطلق مسمى DX Sytem على اي جهاز تكييف بيستخدم ملفات تبريد وفريون .. ولو عايز تعرف اية الفرق بين ال DX System وال Floaded System ادخل هنا

نيجي بقى لتكييف الشباك












ودي زي مانتم شايفين .. بيبقى جاهز التكييف عبارة عن كتلة واحدة .. فيه كل اجزاء التكييف الاساسية .. الضاغط Compressor والمكثف Condenser وجهاز التمدد Expansion Device والمبخر Evaporator .. وعشان هو كتلة واحدة لما يتركب في اي بيت محتاج انه يتفتحله فتحة في الحائط .. الطول والعرض بتاعها بيبقى من 80-90 سم * 50-60 سم ..

ودة شرح جميل جداً لجهاز تكييف الشباك ..

**http://www.youtube.com/v/nKZ2DPvvua8&hl=en&fs=1& *
* 
ودة فيديو لتحسين اداء تكييف الشباك (تنظيف المكثف والمبخر من التراب لزوم تحسين اداء انتقال الحرارة) .. اللي يهمك منه هو اجزاء التكييف ..

الجزء الاول
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2MQmdjh0_w

الجزء الثاني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1GMuspo_8M

في الفيديو هتلاقي موتور واحد بس بيحرك مروحة المكثف ومروحة المبخر .. هو عبارة عن موتور واحد وخارج منه اكسين متركب في واحدة ريشة المكثف والتانية ريشة المبخر ..

مميزاته :

- تكلفة التكييف نفسه رخيصة
- الاجزاء كلها في مكان واحد وصيانته سهلة 

عيوبه :

- صوته عالي
- السعة التبريدية ليه قليلة
- عشان تركب جهاز تكييف زي دة محتاج تفتح فتحة في الحاطة كبيرة 80*50 سم

2 - جهاز تكييف مُنفصل (Split DX System) /







او






في النوع دة هو فصل [ المكثف والضاغط والصمام التمدد خارج الغرفة ] عن ال [المبخر اللي بناخد منه الهواء البارد داخل الغرفة] .. يبقى عندنا جهازين منفصلين واصل بينهم مواسير (Refrigerant Lines) بيمر فيه الفريون ..

زي ما في الصورة الاولى .. الجهاز اللي فوق دة فيه المبخر والجهاز اللي تحت فيه الضاغط والمكثف وصمام التمدد .. وممكن يوزع الفريون على اكثر من مبخر زي المثال اللي في الصورة التانية .. 

وممكن يستخدم اكثر من ضاغط ومكثف ويوزع على اكثر من مُبخر زي المثال اللي في الشكل دة (Multi Split AC) ..






ودة النوع البسيط والمنتشر اوي .. 

مميزاته :

- السعة التبريدية ليه عالية بالنسبة لتكييف الشباك
- صوته قليل
- عشان تركبه مش محتاج تفتح فتحة كبيرة زي تكييف الشباك .. هتحتاج فتحة صغيرة عشان تعدي وصلات الفريون

عيوبه :

- مُقيد بطول معين لوصلات الفريون وكمان فرق الارتفاع بين المبخر جوة الاوضة والمكثف برة الاوضة .. بالتالي في صعوبة شوية في التركيب والصيانة
- مينفعش تغزي اكثر من مبخر في غرف متباعدة .. عشان قدرة ضخ الفريون عن طريق الضاغط هتبقى قليلة .. دة غير انك اصلاً مقيد بطول معين ومينفعش تزيد عنه عشان التكلفة متزيدش (هتحتاج power زيادة) بالنسبة للأداء

3 - Glycol Cooled System /






بعد ما الفريون بيخرج من الضاغط .. بيعدي على مبادل حراري Heat Exchanger (بين الفريون ومادة الجليكول).. وبيعدي مادة الجليكول (ماء + ايثلين جليكول اللي بيستخدموه في رادياتير العربية في الدول باردة عشان يقللوا درجة تجمد المياة) على مواسير الفريون وبيحصل انتقال حرارة .. وفي مضخة في مكان خارج الغرفة بتسحب مادة الجليكول وتبردها في الهواء عن طريق مراوح ..

مميزاته :

- مادة الجليكول تقدر تضخها لمسافات كبيرة (لأنك بتستخدم pump بتضخ سائل) بالتالي تقدر توزعها على اكتر من غرفة للتبريد
- المبادل الحراري الخاص بمادة الجليكول صغير جداً بالنسبة للمكثف .. لأن مادة الجليكول عندها قدرة كبيرة لأمتصاص الحرارة اكثر من الهواء
- ميزة رائعة جداً اقتصادياً .. في المناطق الباردة نسبياً .. ال Glycol مع ال Cooling Coils .. بينزل درجه حرارته ل 10 درجات مئوية عن طريق عمل bypass لجهاز التبريد .. ساعتها دائرة التبريد نفسها بتتقفل .. ومادة الجليكول بتعدي على ملف اسمه (economizer Coli) والهواء بيعدي على الملف دة وبيغزي الغرفة .. والعملية دي اسمها (Free Cooling) .. وتكلفتها بسيطة جداً جداً ..

عيوبه :

- تكلفته زيادة بسبب الاجزاء الزيادة الخاصة ب (Glycol Cooling) بالنسبة ل Air Cooled
- بيحتاج صيانة اكتر من التكييف العادي (Air Cooled)

4 - Water Cooled System /






نفس نظام التبريد بالجليكول تقريبا .. بس في اختلافين

1 - بدل الجليكول بنستخدم مياة
2 - بدل Fluid Cooler الموجود في حالة الجليكول .. بنستخدم برج تبريد Cooling Tower .. وعشان تعرف اية هو برج التبريد .. مصطفى محمود كان جاوب سؤال على برج التبريد .. ممكن تشوفه من هنــــــــــا


مميزاته :

1 - تقدر تضخ المياة لمسافات كبيرة وبالتالي تغذي اكثر من غرفة
2 - المبادل الحراري (الفريون مع المياة) صغير بالنسبة للمكثف العادي
3 - اداء عملية التبريد عن طريق ال Cooling Tower ممتازة ومع سماحية ضخ المياة لمسافات طويلة .. تقدر تغذى اكثر من غرفة بكفاءة عالية ..
4 - المنظومة دي بتستخدم في حالة الاحمال العالية نسبياً .. يعني بدل ما تستخدم تكييف مركزي (Chilled Water وهنتكم عنه بعدين ) سعره عالي جداً جداً .. تقدر تستخدم المنظومة دي وسعرها اقل بالنسبة للتكييف المركزي بكتير .. فهي اقتصادية جداً في الاحتمال العالية نسبياً

عيوبه :

1 - تكلفة ال Cooling Tower مع ال pump وخلافه عالية .. 
2 - تكلفة الصيانة لل Cooling Tower نفسه عالية لأنه في عمليات معالجة للمية ب تتم اثناء عملية الصيانة ..
3 - ال Cooling Tower بيحتاج مساحة كبيرة جداً ..

---------------------------------------------------------------

يُتبع ان شاء الله .. المرة الجاية ان شاء الله الكلام هيكون على التكييف المركزي ودة هياخد وقت .. والتكييف الصحراوي (اللي بيستخدم القش) .. والتكييف الصحراوي اللي بيستخدم الطاقة الشمسية .. ودوائر التبريد بالامتصاص وغيره ان شاء الله .. ممكن الكتابة تتقسم على مرحلتين او تلاتة 

وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله وياريت اللي لاحظ خطأ في معلوماتي يصححها وجزاكم الله خيراً

المصدر : مهندسون بلا حدود http://www.matarawy.net/m/show.php?main=1&id=9789
الكاتب : MHM = hassan^7
*


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hassan^7 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

وجزاكَ مثله .. وان شاء الله يكون في الشرح افادة للناس اللي لسة في البداية زيي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 أغسطس 2012)

goooooooooooooood


----------



## adel abdelkarim (1 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد باذن الله وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 أبريل 2013)

شوف الموضوع ده للبشمهندس أحمد شريف 

شرح كل جزء بالتفصيل و حاجات تانى كتييييييييير

هيفيدك كتيير

* خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف * ​


----------



## jelan1 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المنظمة


----------

